# Need Recipe for Limited Ingredients



## Luckyone80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I was going to make a Castile soap but after finding out that it takes 6 months to cure, I've changed my mind. I currently have coconut oil and olive oil on hand that I would like a recipe for. I can get any of the following also if need be; lard, sunflower oil, safflower oil and grapeseed oil. 
Anyone have a recipe that would make under 3# using just coconut oil and olive oil?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is a 2 lb recipe. I would dissolve 2 tsp salt and 2 tsp sugar in the water before adding the lye. It will help harden the bar and increase bubbles.

25 oz olive oil, 
7 oz coconut oil
12 oz water
4.40 oz lye.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 24, 2014)

Irish Lass Shared this one I like very much (attached): 

View attachment Irish Lass Bar Soap.pdf


----------



## LBussy (Oct 24, 2014)

BTW, you didn't mention being able to get Castor oil but not much is used for this and you can get it at a drug store.


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2014)

My most favorite bar of soap(right now) uses stuff I buy locally.

It is this:

Lard- 55%
Coconut oil- 20%
Olive oil- 20%
Castor oil- 5%

Sugar 1 tablespoon PPO

You can easily plug this into soapcalc.net and put how large you want the batch to change it.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Oct 24, 2014)

LBussy said:


> BTW, you didn't mention being able to get Castor oil but not much is used for this and you can get it at a drug store.


 
I've seen Castor at Wal-Mart but only in like 4 oz containers. I haven't looked at Walgreens or any other pharmacy type place for it. I have some on order but prob won't get it for at least another week.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 24, 2014)

My earliest soaps were 70% Olive oil, 30% Coconut,  8% superfat, and they aren't bad soaps. But they are improved with additions as in the recipes above.

OR

Make a salt bar with 85% coconut oil, 15% olive oil, 10-20% superfat and add 80% of the oils weight as salt at trace


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2014)

Luckyone80 said:


> I've seen Castor at Wal-Mart but only in like 4 oz containers. I haven't looked at Walgreens or any other pharmacy type place for it. I have some on order but prob won't get it for at least another week.



Just use the Walmart kind until you get in the online order.  That is exactly what I use.  I generally make 2 lb oil recipes, so those small bottles are great.

I forgot to say where I get everything, but the lard and castor oil come from Walmart, and the coconut and olive oil(cheap yellow stuff works best for me) come from Sam's.  NaOH is cheaper from Essential Depot, but I have used the Roebic 100% lye from Lowe's more than once.  I have used the essential oils from Hobby Lobby, but that is really expensive.  Find a cheaper source online.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 24, 2014)

Luckyone80 said:


> I've seen Castor at Wal-Mart but only in like 4 oz containers. I haven't looked at Walgreens or any other pharmacy type place for it. I have some on order but prob won't get it for at least another week.


That's enough for most batches.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Oct 24, 2014)

Surprisingly my Lowes doesn't carry the Roebic lye but Menards and Ace Hardware does but I found it cheaper at a local Amish store - 32 oz for under $5 and coconut oil at the same Amish store for cheaper than the LouAnn brand at Wal-Mart. 

I have an order of other oils on its way but won't be here for a week or so.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 24, 2014)

You may want to scope out your local health food store (or maybe Whole Foods or Sprouts) for castor oil. My local family-owned health food store sells a large 32 oz. bottle of the HomeHealth brand of castor oil (people use it for warm castor oil packs for sore muscles and other things). That's what I use in a pinch whenever I've run out of my bulk castor. 

 IrishLass


----------



## bellanguyen (Oct 26, 2014)

here is my recipe for you. Hope it would help!!

80% olive Oil
20% coconut Oil
Or, to make about 4.5 lbs of soap, you would use:
40 oz. olive oil
10 oz. coconut oil
16 oz. water
6.9 oz. lye
Between 1.5 and 2.2 oz of fragrance or essential oil, according to your preference


----------



## Susie (Oct 26, 2014)

Luckyone80 said:


> Surprisingly my Lowes doesn't carry the Roebic lye but Menards and Ace Hardware does but I found it cheaper at a local Amish store - 32 oz for under $5 and coconut oil at the same Amish store for cheaper than the LouAnn brand at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I have an order of other oils on its way but won't be here for a week or so.



32 oz for under $5!  That is an awesome deal!  No shipping to pay!  And the CO also!  You are indeed a lucky one!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 26, 2014)

CO at an Amish store? Hmmmmm


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2014)

@ bellanguyen

Gee. Thanks for the great recipe - which you plagiarized from David Fisher. http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/castrecipe_5.htm

I didn't recognize your username but your email addy is the same as two other spammers. Nice try. Bye bye! :wave:


----------



## Luckyone80 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> CO at an Amish store? Hmmmmm


 
Yes I got a 32oz container for under $6


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 27, 2014)

I am confused by how coconuts fit with Amishness. How do they get there without more modern technology? Carried by migrating sparrows, maybe.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 27, 2014)

What? A swallow carrying a coconut?


----------



## Susie (Oct 27, 2014)

The ordnance of each sect varies, but typically the limits are imposed on the members, not how they get ingredients/equipment to the stores.  Amish stores usually are supplied from cooperative buying situations.  It is why they can get good prices.  I understand that it does not make much sense to you and I, but it does to them, and that is all that matters.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, this gives me an idea... There aren't many Amish folks in my neck of the woods, but maybe some of those Mormon Church run pantries have co-op prices for oils... Does anyone know if they might before I nicely harass the Mormon folks in my area?


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 27, 2014)

It's worth a shot, but I doubt it. According to my Mormon friends it would be insulting for their system to be used that way, i.e. for financial benefit or entertainment (meaning hobbies). Their stores are meant to feed those in need and prepare for disasters.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> It's worth a shot, but I doubt it. According to my Mormon friends it would be insulting for their system to be used that way, i.e. for financial benefit or entertainment (meaning hobbies). Their stores are meant to feed those in need and prepare for disasters.



Sorry, I wouldn't want to insult anyone.  I hadn't considered that; I just knew that non-LDS people were welcome to purchase goods. I just make things for my family and friends. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes the Mormons share a lot of their services with non LDS members but it is based on need. Don't know if our local Calif. LDS district works the same as Colorado's?


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hazel said:


> @ bellanguyen
> 
> Gee. Thanks for the great recipe - which you plagiarized from David Fisher. http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/castrecipe_5.htm
> 
> I didn't recognize your username but your email addy is the same as two other spammers. Nice try. Bye bye! :wave:



I was about to say... I think I've seen this exact wording before. Ha.


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2014)

Our LDS in Louisiana do not mind selling products to non-LDS for their own use.
But be honest with whoever you talk to about why you want to check their prices, and go from there.


----------

